# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  The Original All-New, All-Different X-Men Designs & More Comic Book History

## CBR News

CSBG collects interesting pieces of comic book history, like the latest, Dave Cockrum & John Romita's designs for the All-New, All-Different X-Men.


_Full article here._

----------

